# Heads?



## uruwolf (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Just wondering where good places to get heads are. Been looking at http://mixedcandy.com but they don't currently do heads alone. Does anyone know of someone who is reasonably priced and of similar style? Preferably own eye ones, I don't really want a toony look, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 21, 2009)

Beastcub does good realistic heads, as far as I remember.

She's a regular on the forums.
You should be able to find her easily.


----------



## uruwolf (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, I will look her up.


----------



## linds (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the links
I like it


----------



## Paws (Dec 13, 2009)

My newest work can been compared to some mixed candy suits,^.^ you can come check out my gallery if you like   http://www.furaffinity.net/user/pawsproductions/


----------



## uruwolf (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Paws, but I am looking for a non-toony one.


----------



## FurryDex (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.matrices.net/fursuiting.asp

This has been a lot of help for me while making my suit.


----------



## uruwolf (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks but I was looking for someone to commission rather than tutorials on creating my own.


----------



## scouter5 (Dec 14, 2009)

u might check out this gal. she very good. im actual waiting om my partial from her. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/drakonicknight/


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Dec 14, 2009)

hehe ^-^ scouter mentioned me already but i thought i'd say something myself also. ive been wanting to make a head with the use your own eye technique and i can do a non toony style x3


----------



## uruwolf (Dec 15, 2009)

What are your prices DrakonicKnight?


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Dec 15, 2009)

oh ^-^ all my prices are listed on my FA journal x3 heads are generally around 365-380 though


----------



## uruwolf (Dec 15, 2009)

Ah, did not see that before. Thanks.


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm looking for the same sorta' head that you are, and one that's cheap. How about we buddy up and look together?


----------



## uruwolf (Dec 17, 2009)

That sounds like a good idea, I can't say I am having huge amounts of luck at the moment.


----------



## AnimeCat (Dec 23, 2009)

The only other fursuit-amker that I know of that is currently making the use-your-own-eyes head style is FurHappens, aka SilverLinz. http://furhappens.com/

She's not cheap, but I don;t think anyone who can provide you with the level of realism ans the style that you want is going to be. 

My husband and I each own one of Mixed Candy's use-your-own-eyes heads, and I do have to say they are very nice and easy to wear. Its a shame Latin Vixen isn't making them any more.


----------



## uruwolf (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks AnimeCat. It is a real same that she is not doing them on their own, the only way to get one would be to have a full suit done at the same time  Thanks for the link though.


----------

